# Sculpin Fly



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oliver Edwards flies are very realistic. His #6 sculpin imitation is a big fly for big fish:




http://www.essential-skills.tv/sub-surface-patterns.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Oliver Edwards is an artist


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You wouldn't believe how realistic these sculpin flies look when you crawl them across the bottom in the rocks. wow


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Cool, just ordered me up some flys, They will be from Santa.


----------



## wiggley1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, those look great


----------

